# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Timber for fence post

## Compleat Amateu

This is not so much a fencing questions as one of appropriate materials. 
I have a timber fence arid on brick piers.  The fence stringers are attached to a vertical timber post dynabolted to the face of the brick pier.  I replaced the existing timber post about 5-6 years ago, using (as my memory serves me) H4 treated timber.  The dynabolts are stainless steel and the stringer bolts gal. 
The post has rotted out at the lower end (the fence is sloped), surprising and a pain to replace now of course. 
My question is what combination of materials should I have used?  And am I going to have to extract the dynabolts from the brickwork? 
Cheers.

----------


## phild01

Sounds like that h4 post was supplied with faulty treatment!

----------

